# TORQUE STEER



## SC91B13 (Oct 27, 2005)

almost went off the damn road!!!! does anyone else with an se-r have horrible torque steer????


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

SC91B13 said:


> almost went off the damn road!!!! does anyone else with an se-r have horrible torque steer????


yeah it sucks


----------



## SC91B13 (Oct 27, 2005)

ever come close to crashing??? the only time i came close was pulling out around a corner because i had to turn hard and i gunned it a little bit and almost threw me into the bushes :O


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

se-rs has a carrier shaft for the passenger side so both axles can be the same length which means no torque steer which means check your differential


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my 1.6 doesnt have that problem....its such a safe car


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i drove my friends se-r which made 238torque on the dyno and it didnt have power steering and it was a bitch to hold straight with one arm lol. it was even worst when you boosted on turns lol. but i thought all of us se-r/ sr20 owners feel ya on the torque steer problem :thumbup:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

SC91B13 said:


> almost went off the damn road!!!! does anyone else with an se-r have horrible torque steer????


Welcome to FWD!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

the differentiol will pull harder with the turn u are taking so if your trying to go strait and u arnet very steddy then it will seem like u have torque steer in eaither direction, the torque steer that is really a problem is with most cars with more hp like srt 4s or vw gti's have a drive shaft thats longer than the other so it trys to pull to one side more than the other on hard acellerations but its only to that one side


----------



## B13Tim (Aug 28, 2005)

so my 92 sr should not pull hard to the right when launching????
ok so what the hell is wrong with my car now??? :wtf:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

B13Tim said:


> so my 92 sr should not pull hard to the right when launching????
> ok so what the hell is wrong with my car now??? :wtf:


It's broken so you should give it to me. :thumbup:

Your limited slip differential has most likely worn itself into a maximum slip differential. All front wheel drive cars will have some sort of torque steer. Thats the nature of FWD. One wheel it always trying to catch up to the other. when it grabs, it causes torque steer. There's nothing you can do to completely eliminate it except buy a RWD vehicle or weld your diff together.


----------

